# how do you calm yourself down when experiencing paranoia...



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

after smoking pot or any other drugs?

i had the most intense experience ever with pot a few days ago. i went to a cafe in the city that has brownies, cookies, milkshakes, etc (that have THC in them), i got the weakest one which is a smoothie. two hours later and i was ****ed out of my mind. my depth perception was off somehow, everything was incredibly bright, time was way off, etc. i was downtown and went to sit in a park by a side street and even though there weren't many cars or people around i still felt insanely out of it and i was freaking out, although its hard to pinpoint what i was freaking out about. i decided to go see a movie that was playing at a theatre a fifteen minute walk away ("the big lebowski" - the whole movie was in very very slow motion, and at one point i got up to get a drink then came back and realized i didn't know where my seat was, so spent five minutes walking through the aisles in front of people looking for my bag :lol).. but i was so messed up that the walk took one hour and felt like this epicly long three-hour journey.

anyway what i tried best to do was:
-remind myself that it is impossible to have a heart attack while high just on pot. my heart rate _isn't _that high and is normal. if i really believe all this it will be fine.
-i'll only start to panic if i really worry i'm going to panic (i don't know if that makes sense, but it works for me)
-i am not acting weird, no one will notice that i'm high, and if they do then they won't care
-any bad feelings _will _pass eventually

i also make sure to get somewhere where its a bit calm (not around a lot of people) and drink some juice and eat something. on the other hand though, the second worst situation i could be in that isn't a room filled with people, is all alone with my thoughts only. if i can distracting myself with a good comedy movie or t.v. show or video games works well too.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

Well I remember one time I smoked some hydro laced with some other **** my friend never told me about and I had a really bad buzz. My whole body was shaking, my heart was pounding non stop and I had a hard time breathing.

Everything was in really slow motion. If felt like if waved my hand to someone, it would register in my brain 10 seconds later that I waved someone with my hand. 

Being around people makes it worse. You think everyone is staring at you, laughing, etc.

So what I did was parked my car in a parking lot and drank lots of juice, and just sat back in my seat waiting for the buzz to be over. I don't know what else you can really do besides sit down or lay down somewhere and eat food or drink water/juice. 
After that I never really smoked up much.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> time was way off, etc.





> i decided to go see a movie that was playing at a theatre a fifteen minute walk away "the big lebowski"


LoL time got messed up by about 10 years :]


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Pharao said:


> nothing to fear said:
> 
> 
> > time was way off, etc.
> ...


hahahah =)


----------



## pancakes_R_dandy (Sep 14, 2008)

My cure for panic attacks: watch something funny on the internet or simply make yourself laugh. After all, laughter IS the best medicine.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

have someone there you trust to chill with. get away from people and just go and chill somewhere


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

that would have been tough as you were on your own. I would have gone home as quickly as possible but if you live with your parents that may not have been an option. It is good to be around people you trust and can just laugh with. I remember my sister and I one had cookies and we were just having the longest most ridiculous conversations about nothing.

Maybe you could go to the restroom and look in the mirror and realise that you do look normal and it's all just in your head?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, just dont' go when you're high I guesss. It's kind of fun being high in public (not driving, of course), but I always feel like everyone knows I'm high. With me, they probably actually can tell because my eyes get really bloodshot and funny looking. 

I really feel like a dooshbag when I'm high in public and I'm eating at a table right next to this nice family. I don't want kids to notice I'm high. That's getting really bad if kids notice. I


----------



## pancakes_R_dandy (Sep 14, 2008)

kev said:


> lol, just dont' go when you're high I guesss. It's kind of fun being high in public (not driving, of course), but I always feel like everyone knows I'm high. With me, they probably actually can tell because my eyes get really bloodshot and funny looking.
> 
> I really feel like a dooshbag when I'm high in public and I'm eating at a table right next to this nice family. I don't want kids to notice I'm high. That's getting really bad if kids notice. I


lol indeed


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Maike said:


> Maybe you could go to the restroom and look in the mirror and realise that you do look normal and it's all just in your head?


doesn't work so well if you're on acid and go look in the mirror and see your face melting off lol


----------

